# Red HMDT x Royal blue HM



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

hey all, back to the betta world after a few years haha!! I have no good camera at the moment so you'll have to deal with the cell phone pics. Yuck. LOL. Oh well. They'll do. Had these two spawn today, over 300 eggs (ohmygod) so I'm pretty excited! It's nice to have a spawn again, been too long! Here's some photos of the pair  He took a nice chunk out of her poor tail, but shes healing now and skinny as hell. Weird to see after she was so fat yesterday haha. PS: she DOES have ventrals, they're just back.
Kriptke the dad:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing how it comes out.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too!! I hope he doesn't eat the rest of the eggs. He ate a to overnight and today, I'm hoping that he's just eating unfertilized ones....


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Doofus has eaten almost all of them now..grr. There's like 15 left.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's no fun.

I read of someone else with a notorious egg-eater, and she made a "cage" out of craft mesh on the bottom of the tank, so they'd fall out of Daddy's reach, and then siphoned the eggs out and artificially hatched them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

thats a good idea. I see 2 unborn fry so far, I've separated them into a small floating tupperware container so I know where they are lol. I hope they make it. They're still floating so hopefully they stay that way


----------

